# Airport Admin Utility Missing??



## blue gekko (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey guys!

I've been reading into Networking and I've noticed that it asks me to go to open *AirPort Admin Utilities.* But when I open my utilities, it doesn't exist! I've searched for places I can download it from but I can't seem to find it.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 2, 2008)

Airport related tools are located in /Applications/Utilities.
It may not be named Airport Admin Utility depending on the version... so Airport whatever applications you have in that location.


----------



## umang7888 (Jun 2, 2008)

Airport Admin utility does not come as a part of OS in leopard.
But if you have an airport express, the cd that comes in the package of airport express has that Airport Admin utility.

As an alternative for configuring Apple Wireless Devices like Airport Express or Airport Extreme Base Station you can also use another utility called "Airport Utility". Airport Utility should be in Applications>Utilities Folder.

The major difference between both utilities is that Airport Admin Utility has more advanced administrative controls that Airport Utility.

Hope that helps.

Cheers.


----------



## blue gekko (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply guys!

Got it sorted now.


----------

